#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

IIIT Jabalpur Year of Establishment:* 2005.

*IIIT Jabalpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIIT Jabalpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*First Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
7207
14980
17615
27956
67864
113524
179297
203418

AI
Electronics & Communication Engineering
11490
18229
26071
31610
93539
116657
148000
179385

AI
Mechanical Engineering
8235
18121
18550
28431
80267
111438
114986
148394



*
Second Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
9524
18393
20756
31980
67864
128671
212622
223693

AI
Electronics & Communication Engineering
13797
20038
26718
34932
103725
135935
179666
223977

AI
Mechanical Engineering
13547
20518
20998
33363
94972
118937
122338
179297




*Third Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
11832
19377
26941
34800
67864
136492
212622
248577

AI
Electronics & Communication Engineering
13797
21242
26718
36579
103725
142882
205006
236448

AI
Mechanical Engineering
13547
21958
23329
34686
94972
125421
122338
179297




*Fourth Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
13438
20038
24515
34170
67864
136492
218067
252508

AI
Electronics & Communication Engineering
13797
22111
27364
36579
99664
142882
214613
244831

AI
Mechanical Engineering
13547
23318
23329
34686
110918
133491
156362
179297



*Spot Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OP Rank*
*OB Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
0
0
0
0
0
0
198056
198056

AI
Electronics & Communication Engineering
19937
25074
27126
32057
98085
116479
156259
183912

AI
Mechanical Engineering
18772
27982
0
0
0
0
0
0



*FEE STRUCTURE IN RUPEES:*
*i) One time payment at the time of admission*
*S.No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

1
Admission
500

2
Grade Card
250

3
Provisional Certificate
100

4
Medical Examination
150

5
Alumni Association Subscription
750

6
I-Card
250

7
Career Development Fund
1000

8
Students Welfare
1000

9
Caution Money
3000


*Total*
*7000*


*ii) Semester Fee*
*A) Academic Fee*

*S.No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

1
Tuition Fee
25000

2
Gymkhana Fee
1500

3
Examination Fee
1000

4
Registration Fee
1000

5
Medecal Insurance + PHC Fee
1000


*Total*
*29500*

*B) Hostel Fee*

*S.No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

1
Hostel Rent
1500

2
Fan Electricity Charges
2000

3
Hall Establishment Charges
2500

4
Mess Advance (Adjustable as per actual)
10000


*Total*
*16000*

*Grand Total against Institute Fees :-*

*General and OBC*
*42500*

_SC/ST with parent income more than 2 Lacs_
_17500_

_SC/ST with parent income less than 2 Lacs_
_13500_

*Grand Total against Mess Fees*
*10000*

_*All SC/ST students are exempted from payment of Tuition Fee_

_**SC/ST students whose parent/Guardians annual income is less than_ _2,00,000 will be exempted from payment of Hostel Seat Rent & Hall Establishment Charges._



*PLACEMENTS: 2014
SUMMARY
CSE
ECE
ME
TOTAL
PACKAGE (in LPA)

REGISTERED ELIGIBLE STUDENTS
47
41
45
133

1
INFOSYS
17
25
13
55
3.25

2
S&P (CIQ)
2
0
0
2
8.22

3
ORACLE
7
2
0
9
5.72

4
PERSISTENT
4
0
0
4
3.6

5
IBM-ISL
3
0
0
3
5

6
WISECELL
1
0
0
1
4.5

7
IBM-GBS
3
6
6
15
3.4

8
OLACABS
1
0
0
1
8

9
COMPRO TECHNOLOGIES
Interviews on Going
4.7

10
SUTRA ANALYTICS
1
1
1
3
5.8

11
YODLEE (BOMBAY)
1
0
0
1
4

12
COGNIZANT (BHOPAL) No Selection
0
0
0
0
0

13
YODLEE (INDORE)
1
0
0
1
4

14
KUBOTA INDIA
0
0
2
2
4.2

15
PAYTM
Interviews on Going
8.75

16
HP (Bengalure)
0
0
0
0
0

17
Hitachi
1
0
0
1
6.55

18
Tech Mahindra (GGITS Campus)
2
1
2
5
3.7

19
CSC (Noida) No Selection
0
0
0
0
3.27

20
TCS (Off Campus)
1
2
0
3
3.25

21
MHI
0
0
1
1
4

22
AMDOCS
4
4
0
8
3.5

23
Bharat Petroleum
0
0
1
1
Info Not Available


TOTAL NO OF OFFERS
49
41
26
116


No. of Student Placed
38
35
24
97


% PLACEMENT
104.26
100.00
57.78
87.22




IIIT Jabalpur Branches In Engineering:


Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical Engineering

IIIT Jabalpur Campus & Intra Facilities:
Campus:* The Indian Institute of Information Technology, Design and Manufacturing (IIITDM) Jabalpur shall be a Global Center of Excellence in engineering education and research by building itself as an Enterprise of Knowledge wherein the academic community including students, shaped with the unique creativity based on fundamental strong multidisciplinary academic skills, the capacity for a bold innovative thinking involving positive change and an integrity of character, grounded in an active and resolutely pioneering spirit, shall be indulged in meaningful innovations based on a knowledge-based engineering approach.*


Central library:* Institute library has e-resources through INDEST, Science Direct, IEEE, ACM, Springger Link, Nature and ASME .The Institute also has access to various online research journals & articles like following resources SIAm, AMS, ACS, Kluwer, APS, Palgrave, INFORMS, Rev.of Scientific Instruments, Appl.Physics Letters and the search engine Scopus. Total number of books in the Institute library by the year 2009-10 are approximately 6742.*

IIIT Jabalpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*One very important part of academic institute is hostels which take care of the students who are staying away from the home. Presently there are two hostels Hall of Residence-1 single seated and Hall of Residence-3  triple seated in the campus. We have a complete team of faculty members (two wardens for each hall and a coordinator of student affairs) for hostel administration who are fully dedicated towards to maintaining healthy relationship among the students in all aspects and always try to give their best to students for developing the all round personality. Along with this there is a Hall Executive Commitee (HEC) of students for each hostel which is elected or nominated by the hall residents only. Hall Executive Commitee is headed by respective hall Wardens.*

Amenities:

*1*.* Mess (Breakfast,Lunch,Dinner)
2. One cafeteria(2:00P.M to 12:00A.M)
3. Stationary shop
4. Wi-Fi internet facility
5. Guest Room
6. Printing and photocopy facility
7. 24*7 ambulance facility
8. Gymnasium
9. Reading room(all most all news papers,employment news and magzines)
10. Bus facility to and fro between campus and railway station,some city points
11. Stadium for outdoor games
12. Indoor games like carom,T.T.tabeles etc.





  Similar Threads: JEC Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

